# Vorsicht Falle: meinnachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig



## sascha (16 Dezember 2007)

*Vorsicht Falle: meinnachbar.net soll plötzlich 216 Euro kosten*

Wer sich bei der Seite meinnachbar.net angemeldet hat, sollte sich genau überlegen, ob er dafür auch Geld bezahlen will. Der zunächst kostenlose Dienst wird nämlich ab Ende Dezember 2007 kostenpflichtig. Satte neun Euro pro Monat wollen die neuen Betreiber von meinnachbar.net haben. Denen gehört "zufällig" auch die umstrittene Seite nachbarschaft24.net.

Die Seite meinnachbar.net hatte in den vergangenen Wochen mit diversen kostenlosen Diensten geworben. Unter anderem könne man auf der Seite Menschen aus seiner Nachbarschaft kennenlernen, hieß es.  "Jetzt kostenlos anmelden" und "Finde heraus wer deine Nachbarn sind", wurden Besucher zur Anmeldung animiert.

In wenigen Tagen ist mit "kostenlos" allerdings Schluss. Stattdessen werden die Menschen, die sich in gutem Glauben bei meinnachbar.net angemeldet haben, sauber zur Kasse gebeten. Unter der eher nichtssagenden Betreffzeile "Fröhliche Weihnachten und ein schönes neues Jahr 2008 / Änderungen der AGB" wurde heute eine Mail verschickt. Im Fließtext versteckt heißt es darin:



			
				meinnachbar.net schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alles auf dieser Welt verändert sich auch meinnachbar. Der Stillstand der letzten Wochen bedeutete nicht, dass wir uns nicht weiter verändern. Investoren bauen auf unser Projekt und stecken sehr viel Hoffnung in das Potenzial unseres Portals. *Aus diesem Grund wird meinnachbar ab dem 29.12.2007 kostenpflichtig sein.* Durch diesen Umschwung werden dir demnächst viele neue Features bereit stehen. Nur dadurch können wir ein Höchstmaß an Benutzer-Freundlichkeit garantieren. Im neuen Jahr wirst du dann direkt in den neuen internen Bereich gelangen. Dies erfolgt alles automatisch. Um dich mit den neuen Funktionen zurecht zu finden, kannst du dann die bereitgestellte Hilfe in internen Bereich nutzen. *Pro Monat fallen dann 9 Euro Monatsbeitrag an, welche halbjährlich im voraus zu entrichten sind.* Genauere Vertragsbedingungen kannst du den aktuellen AGB’s entnehmen (siehe Link weiter unten).


_
Hervorhebung durch uns, nicht etwa durch die Absender._

Kassieren wollen die Betreiber von meinnachbar.net für zwei Jahre "Mitgliedschaft".  Umgerechnet entspricht das 216 Euro. 

*Neue Betreiber altbekannt*

Die plötzliche Kostenpflicht geht einher mit einem scheinbaren Besitzerwechsel. Als neue Betreiber von meinnachbar.net zeichnet ausgerechnet die Firma netsolution FZE mit Postfachadresse in Dubai und einem "Servicecenter" in der Schweiz. Die netsolution sorgt schon seit zwei Monaten mit der Seite nachbarschaft24.net für Ärger, Verdruss und Beschwerden bei Verbrauchern. Die Firma verschickt nämlich zig-tausende Rechnungen für angeblich abgeschlossene, kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften. 

Dass es zwischen nachbarschaft24.net und meinnachbar.net Beziehungen geben könnte, wurde schon länger vermutet, konnte allerdings nicht belegt werden.

*Profil schnellstmöglich löschen*

Wer keine Lust hat, für seine Mitgliedschaft bei meinnachbar.net plötzlich eine hohe Rechnung zu bekommen, sollte also schnellstmöglich sein Profil dort löschen. Wer sich mit Nutzername und Passwort anmeldet, kann dies über den Hilfebereich tun, wo es auch einen Punkt  "Profil löschen" gibt.

Die spannende Frage, ob man per Newsletter und AGB-Änderung Nutzer eines kostenloses Angebots plötzlich zu einer Zweijahres-Mitgliedschaft für 216 Euro "zwangsverpflichten" kann, wird derzeit von verschiedenen Juristen geprüft. Über das Ergebnis werden wir Sie im Forum und bei Computerbetrug.de auf dem Laufenden halten.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...t-falle-meinnachbar-net-wird-kostenpflichtig/


----------



## technofreak (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht Falle: meinnachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig*



sascha schrieb:


> Die spannende Frage, ob man per Newsletter und AGB-Änderung Nutzer eines kostenloses Angebots plötzlich zu einer Zweijahres-Mitgliedschaft für 216 Euro "zwangsverpflichten" kann, wird derzeit von verschiedenen Juristen geprüft.


Ist geprüft und von Juristen als unsinnig verworfen 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ar-net-ohne-zustimmung-keine-zahlungspflicht/


> Für Markus Saller, Justitiar der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern, sind diese Fragen schnell beantwortet: "Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln ist rechtlich nicht möglich ohne Zustimmung des Kunden", sagte er heute im Gespräch mit Computerbetrug.de. Sprich: Allein dadurch, dass die Betreiber von meinnachbar.net die geänderten AGB mitteilen und betroffene Kunden nicht reagieren, ist noch lange kein Vertrag über eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft geschlossen. "Das würde der § 308 Nr. 5 BGB nicht hergeben", betonte der Jurist.
> 
> Kurz gesagt: Wer sich für den anfangs kostenlosen Zugang bei meinnachbar.net angemeldet hatte, muss die möglicherweise demnächst geforderten 54 Euro pro Halbjahr nicht bezahlen - sofern er der Umwandlung in eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft nicht ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat. So die Rechtsmeinung der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern.
> 
> *Saller ging heute davon aus, dass die Betreiber der Seite trotzdem in den kommenden Wochen mit einem "flächendeckenden Versand von Rechnungen" beginnen könnten, "ohne dass ein entsprechender Zahlungsanspruch besteht". Betroffene sollten sich also keinesfalls einschüchtern lassen. *


----------

